# Oak entry door refinishing



## okiebirdnerd (Mar 7, 2009)

*I'm not sure what's the best way to tackle this project. The bottom half of the door gets morning sun. I believe it has a polyurethane finish. Right now the bottom half is pretty pitiful and bare.. I want to darken it a tad so it isn't so gold. Do I have to completely strip all the poly off to change up the color? I think I'd like to be able to see the grain in the wood but I'm not against painting if it will be easier to maintain.I'd like for the finish to last five years if possible. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I think I attached a pic of my door.*
*thanks in advance,*
*okiebirdnerd *


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

In the interest of long term maintenance you should sand all of the existing finish off and re-finish your door with Sikkens Cetol products. 
If you just sand off the loose areas and touch up the stain and apply fresh exterior varnish (poly, spar or whatever) you will be doing the same thing again in a couple years. Especially if your doors are getting some sun. 
Painting will last longer but you won't have the look of a wood door. The nice thing about Cetol is that it is a breathable coating with color added to it and you will never have to sand it off. Just a refresher coat when it starts to fade. 
After you sand off the existing finish to bare wood, just brush on a coat of Cetol1 in the color you want. (There is color in each coat for UV protection so it will get darker as you apply each coat) After drying overnight scuff sand and apply the first coat of cetol23, this is more like a varnish coat and will give your doors a nice sheen. Next day on more scuff sand and apply final coat of Cetol23 and you're done. This stuff is fantastic. I have used it on problem exterior doors where automotive finishes would't hold up and this is still going strong. Make a sample board before you start on your doors and leave a 1" step between coats so you can see how the color builds up before you start.


----------

